# First day of relative freedom for Brits...



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

Our first day of a staged freedom began today. Up to 6 people or 2 households could meet in public, outdoor pools were opened ( not that there's many in the UK)... Tennis & basketball and Golf were allowed again...  Still no hospitality, pubs restaurants etc, except for take-away only.. until April 12th...
Boris and the police pleaded with everyone to obey the rules, keep distances, and don't blow it for the long awaited  12th of April.... and our grand re-opening of shops, restaurants , pubs,  hair and nail salons, gyms,  sports venues  etc...

Going by these pictures I don't think many people were listening..

Leeds North of England






Boris and the police pleaded with everyone to obey the rules, keep distances, and don't blow it for the long awaited  12th of April.... and our grand re-opening of shops, restaurants , pubs,  hair and nail salons, gyms,  sports venues  etc...

Going by these pictures I don't think many people were listening..

Leeds North of England












Our nearest beach here in the south ( Southend)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

Primrose Park London






Central London Hyde  park


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

..there's  dozens more pics like those from all around England and Wales


----------



## Mike (Mar 30, 2021)

I went out too, to get a newspaper, but because
of a broken down tram at the station, there were
none past me and all the buses were at the maximum
permitted, so I had to go by car in the end, not good
because all the roads were full of other traffic.

I didn't see any crowds like these pictures, but there were
lots of school children walking because of the "No Trams".

Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike said:


> I went out too, to get a newspaper, but because
> of a broken down tram at the station, there were
> none past me and all the buses were at the maximum
> permitted, so I had to go by car in the end, not good
> ...


schools are off tho for Easter break...

Have a look at the 'what did you do today '' thread, Mike, see my pics from today.  There was no-one around here.. they must have all been in the parks and beaches... Glorious!!


----------



## chic (Mar 30, 2021)

Beautiful pictures Holly. That's blonde looks like you but I know she isn't.  I hope your mini reopening goes well with no illnesses.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

chic said:


> Beautiful pictures Holly. That's blonde looks like you but I know she isn't.  I hope your mini reopening goes well with no illnesses.


What surprises me is how good everyone's hair looks, given that our salons haven't been open for months


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

As far as I can tell, it's mostly young people in the pictures. I went to the garden centre yesterday, which was chock-a-block but most of the customers were older couples and ALL were wearing masks and keeping their distance.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 31, 2021)

Pent-up energy and frustration it seems...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> As far as I can tell, it's mostly young people in the pictures. I went to the garden centre yesterday, which was chock-a-block but most of the customers were older couples and ALL were wearing masks and keeping their distance.


yes I said this too...the vast majority of those crowds are under 30... which unfortunately was the same as the last time which caused us to get locked down again, none of these are vaccinated , and they take it home to their older parents and grandparents .

yes the Garden centre would have more older people , but as it's essentially a retail store albeit largely outside, it's the law to wear a mask


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> What surprises me is how good everyone's hair looks, given that our salons haven't been open for months


I know. How did you accomplish that?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

chic said:


> I know. How did you accomplish that?


Not me...I wish. I can't wait for the Hair salons to open again...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not me...I wish. I can't wait for the Hair salons to open again...


I resorted to cutting my hair myself. Good job it's cold and I can wear a hat to hide the result!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

I would not go to those crowded places, Covid or no Covid-19  you can catch a lot of other stuff in crowds that will kill you.  And where the bathroom?  But I’ve never like crowds.  When we went to the movies it was always the early show on a week day.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I would not go to those crowded places, Covid or no Covid-19  you can catch a lot of other stuff in crowds that will kill you.  And where the bathroom?  But I’ve never like crowds.  When we went to the movies it was always the early show on a week day.


Oh no, I like the vibe of crowds, not packed solid type of crowds like at a concert, but plenty enough for good old people watching. I live in the rural shires, so it's just too darn quiet here most of the time..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)

I hope there won't be another surge! Please take care.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I hope there won't be another surge! Please take care.


So do I RR... all of us who've been good and not gone anywhere aside from home or  places where we've either kept our distance, or where there are no people like our farmers  fields and our tiny local villages etc... will be penalised again and locked down because of these selfish people _if _it goes the same way as last time. I don't think anyone's mentality could take another lockdown.. and everything closed again.

I already believe the  National Bill for mental health facilities will be enormous when all this is ''over''

Fortunately a whole half of the population has been immunised so that should help


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

As with too many areas here and around the world I wonder, Too Much Too Soon?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

SetWave said:


> As with too many areas here and around the world I wonder, Too Much Too Soon?


well the thing is.. it's very little.... nothing is opened yet, aside from tennis and Basketball... but the main difference is that up to 6 people can meet outside, but only from a maximum of 2 households.. and they took full advantage of that ..and the 6 foot space still applies, but that was largely ignored.

Our main opening is the 12th of April, when shops,  Hair and nail salons, Gyms, leisure centres, Pubs ( but only outside service until the end of May) , restaurants , cinemas , thetres etc will re-open... goodness knows what it will be like then, because still thousands will still be  on furlough and therefore able to be out and about and mix with the masses instead of being at work


----------

